# Looking for house in Rhodes



## kathrinebs (Jan 5, 2012)

hello! We are a family of 5 who are looking for a villa to rent long-term - minimum 3 bedrooms - preferably more. We currently live on Karpathos, but are looking for a bigger island, where there are more happening for kids. Our kids are fluent in Greek, and could go to any local school, but it is important for us, not to be too far away from the coast, have families with children living close to us - playmates for our children - aged: 2,5,6, and not to far away from Rhodes town -shopping etc. Does anyone know of anything?

Thanks so much for letting us now if you know of anything, OR where to look/who to contract...


Kath


----------



## Rhodes Celebrant (Oct 15, 2011)

*Rhodes*

Hi Kath

I've just noticed that no one replied to your post. I can't really help directly but there are lots of homes available all over Rhodes. You will find it big after Karpathos! You should try the listings in the local newspapers such as Rodiaki (they have an online edition but I'm not sure whether the small ads are on there).

There are also lots of villa owners who are trying to sell too who might consider long term rent.

We have a local English speaking info website that might be of help to you. Try googling living in Rhodes.

Personally I live close to Rhodes Town which is really the most convenient area (lots of villages a few km outside) as all amenities are close including hospitals. I would say that most of the expats live nearer to Lindos and the surrounding area. Lots of big sea-front villas down that way.

Good luck!


----------

